# Craziest thing you have ever eaten?



## 9Norte (Dec 6, 2012)

I had the usual bugs, worms, etc in my travels, a Balut egg (or two), but the craziest thing I ever ate was one time I was in a Sushi restaurant in Tokyo....

they had a live lobster tank in there...so I ordered the fresh lobster sashimi....

the chef proceeded to bring the live lobster out to our table, on a plate. Somehow made the lobster stand on its head, hypnotized, while he carved up and we ate his tail. Alive the whole time...

dont judge me...lol

i had no idea...


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

I ate a couple of pig eyes from a suckling we smoked this past Thanksgiving.

Don't ask... Not in my character at all. Tasted like smoked pork to me :noidea:


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

oooooohhh .. I'm not going to make it through this thread.

Gotta go...


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

9Norte said:


> I had the usual bugs, worms, etc in my travels, a Balut egg (or two), but the craziest thing I ever ate was one time I was in a Sushi restaurant in Tokyo....
> 
> they had a live lobster tank in there...so I ordered the fresh lobster sashimi....
> 
> ...


I'll never understand why they serve lobster sashimi. Catching and eating lobster is a big part of the culture here. So trust me when I say lobstesr and crabs eat nothing but crap. I would never want to eat them without it being fully cooked and I love sushi.

As for crazy things I've eaten..... Oxtail, cow tongue, cow stomach, tripe, escargo, frog legs(love em, and I don't think their crazy really), sea urchin, eel(again not very crazy in my book), puffer fish and that's all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I have eaten Beondegi many times. It is a seasoned and steamed silkworm pupae sold on the streets of villages and cities in Korea. I have even seen them sold in the can but never tried any of those.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Monkfish Liver....I don't get to crazy.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Mezcal worm.


----------



## fenlon (Jan 23, 2013)

I ate some mopane worms this summer on my trip to Africa. Taste was nothing offensive, but the chew and texture left something to be desired. I could have done with more crunch and less bubblegum and sand.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Balut is as far as I've gone. Couldn't have pulled that one off without the magic of San Miguel...


----------



## fenlon (Jan 23, 2013)

MarkC said:


> Balut is as far as I've gone. Couldn't have pulled that one off without the magic of San Miguel...


Google images has nothing good to say about Balut.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Neither have I... :lol:


----------



## El_d (Jan 18, 2013)

Gas station Hot Dogs.

That was really rolling the dice.....


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Tripe, oxtail, octopus sashimi.....nothing too crazy.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

fenlon said:


> Google images has nothing good to say about Balut.


Oh man... Wow

I regret that too...


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

dried beluga meat for me.. it was also the most disgusting thing I have ever eaten..


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Bondo 440 said:


> oooooohhh .. I'm not going to make it through this thread.
> 
> Gotta go...


WHAT, Mikael!? The man with the shark avatar on his profile can't handle this thread...so you mean you DON'T savor license plates, tire parts, old shoes, etc, etc.? LOL


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

228413_1093980628517_4915_n by mister milhouse, on Flickr
capozelle aka sheeps head.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

I'd try it if I liked lamb.


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

Had kangaroo meat for the first time the other night...damn good stuff.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Kind of reminds me, I didn't think to add it because well its not crazy but... Has anyone here tried horse steaks? I had it at a Nicaraguan restaurant I'm Miami once and didnt even realize it wasn't a palomilla until my gf at the time started laughing at me about it. Good stuff, especially if served cut thin like a palomilla steak.


----------



## Simon.G (Jan 10, 2013)

Sausages from 'up North'... gave me a rotten stomach ache for days!!! :faint:


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

HIM said:


> Kind of reminds me, I didn't think to add it because well its not crazy but... Has anyone here tried horse steaks? I had it at a Nicaraguan restaurant I'm Miami once and didnt even realize it wasn't a palomilla until my gf at the time started laughing at me about it. Good stuff, especially if served cut thin like a palomilla steak.


to me Horse is a little dry. I wouldn't mind trying again if a good chef prepared it proper.


----------



## 9Norte (Dec 6, 2012)

OnePyroTec said:


> to me Horse is a little dry. I wouldn't mind trying again if a good chef prepared it proper.


lol, I ordered this dish here in CR one time...looked amazing...little tenderloin steaks with nice gravy on top...started eating it and it was really kindy of a mushy texture for steak....a little more investigation and I started to see the flavor buds on the tongue resting on my plate before me....oh boy...no bueno!


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

When I had it the meat definitely tasted like it had been marinated in mojo. Then because it was so thin they just seared the outsides of the steak. Not too dry or mushy, would eat it again given the chance.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

I've had sushi, sashimi, loved squid in its own ink dishes, canned squid bought in Chinese grocery stores in Atlanta, frogs legs, and so on. But the only "crazy thing" I can think about is my grandfather who fought in the Korean War. He was a dinner guest of a south Korean family and couldn't figure out what this reddish colored meat was. Since nobody really spoke the others' language Granddaddy gestured "what is this?" His Korean friend said, "It's uh, it's uh...hmmm. It's uh - how you say, 'Bow Wow'!" And he tried not to show how sick he was lowering his head still with a mouthful of that "food"! :yuck:


----------



## ColdSmoker (Jan 22, 2013)

deer heart in the field...


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Milhouse said:


> 228413_1093980628517_4915_n by mister milhouse, on Flickr
> capozelle aka sheeps head.


I love this...nothing weird about it to me :rockon:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Damselnotindistress said:


> He was a dinner guest of a south Korean family and couldn't figure out what this reddish colored meat was. Since nobody really spoke the others' language Granddaddy gestured "what is this?" His Korean friend said, "It's uh, it's uh...hmmm. It's uh - how you say, 'Bow Wow'!" And he tried not to show how sick he was lowering his head still with a mouthful of that "food"! :yuck:


Yummy, Kagogi! Nothing quite like farm raised food dog. It's the other sweet meat and,,, no, you do not get the urge to pee on fire hydrants after the meal.

Did two, one year tours in Korea and tried all the local food I could find. Love the places where you pick the seafood from the live tank and have it carved and eat it raw at your table.


----------



## PhillyPhan (Aug 19, 2008)

When I was in Bei Jing they were serving "Century Eggs" at the breakfast buffet in our hotel. They don't taste quite as bad as they look....


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Looks like jello lol


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

PhillyPhan said:


> When I was in Bei Jing they were serving "Century Eggs" at the breakfast buffet in our hotel. They don't taste quite as bad as they look....
> 
> View attachment 42767


I saw that dish on Andrew Zimmerman's "Bizarre Foods" show. He talked like they did taste as "?!?!?" as they looked!


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Century egg, jellyfish, goose feet, sea urchin, monkfish liver, bone marrow. Not really anything that crazy I think.


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

No one has eaten Durian?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

loulax07 said:


> No one has eaten Durian?


stinky socks


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

scottw said:


> I love this...nothing weird about it to me :rockon:


YUMMY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

The craziest thing I ever ate was raw pheasant heart. My father in law told me it was tradition for me to eat it from my first shot pheasant.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

thunderdan11 said:


> The craziest thing I ever ate was raw pheasant heart. My father in law told me it was tradition for me to eat it from my first shot pheasant.


When you finished did he say he was just joking and wanted to see if you'd do it lol?


----------



## Danny (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh Boy
I can't remember!


----------



## ChanCon (Jan 3, 2013)

The most recent one I can remember is Rocky Mountain Oysters, not too bad actually.


----------



## Dazz (Dec 21, 2012)

mg:>:yuck:>uke:>:yield: 

Weirdest things ive eaten are Kangaroo steaks, Croc steak... that's pretty much it. Im open to trying new things but i draw the line at everything posted in this thread lmao

Cheers-

Dazz


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

loulax07 said:


> No one has eaten Durian?


I've heard about it, seen it on Travel Channel food shows, and it is sold at one of our international grocery stores in Louisville. It's kept in a refrigerated storage unit on the floor. From what I've heard of it I don't think I care to try it. I do love sweet raw onions with Feta cheese :brushteeth:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Hog brains. A staple here in the Carolinas is hog brains and scrambled eggs. Delicious! :dr


----------



## fenlon (Jan 23, 2013)

I am loving this thread, and reading through triggered some more memories. Here are some additions to my list

Bever Tacos - Chef had a sense of humor on that one

Cicada - Tastes like an almond if almonds had squishy insides

Duck Tongue - delicious, but a pain to eat since there is a bone inside and not a lot of meat

Worthog - tastes like fatty pork

Kudu - nice lean venison



ChanCon said:


> The most recent one I can remember is Rocky Mountain Oysters, not too bad actually.


Chandler,
I have got to agree with you. My cruel parents fed me these when I was about 10. I was playing pinball when my mother brought me over chicken fingers. After I had downed about half of them, my pesky little sister began bugging me. "Matt, you eatin bull bawes". I shooed her away a few times since she was ruining my game, but she insisted. "You eatin bull BAWES". "What?" I ask... Then I got it. I was not a happy 10 year old. But last year I gave them another chance. Just goes to prove that if you can fry anything and it's edible.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

fenlon said:


> I am loving this thread, and reading through triggered some more memories. Here are some additions to my list
> 
> Bever Tacos - Chef had a sense of humor on that one
> 
> ...


Hey, Matthew! I did that to my brother once when we were in our teens. I was the type who would try anything at least once. We'd gotten some fried frogs legs from Kingfish and I told my younger brother it was chicken. He was contentedly downing them when after I'd figured a satisfactory amount of time had passed, I said, "Edward...those are frogs legs!" And he stopped, cheeks puffed a little, then didn't eat anymore. I said, "But - you were eatin' 'em just fine before. Don't it taste just like chicken!?" He just looked off, shook his head and quietly left the kitchen. Shame on me. Oh - I happily tore through the rest!


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

HIM said:


> When you finished did he say he was just joking and wanted to see if you'd do it lol?


I am sure he would have but I made him take a bite first. Lol.


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

Sucked the eye out of a cottontail rabbit - Air Force survival school. In a survival situation the eye has a lot of salt/electrolytes (or so I was told). Also at survival school had worms, crickets, grasshoppers, ants, grubs. Roast the crickets, grasshoppers, grubs and they are passable. Ants kinda tasted like lemon drops. Boil/stew the worms.

gator ribs
wallaby/kangaroo
rattlesnake
steak cheval
sea urchin



I saw warthog mentioned. A guy I used to fly with went on a couple safaris and he said the best game meat he ever had was warthog?


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Gator ribs are sooooo good. Way better than tail meat but not easy to come by so enjoy the treat if you get the chance to eat them.


----------

